# South Wales Kennel Association Champ Show



## Oakelm (Sep 14, 2012)

Summary of entries are on fosse data

I shall be there on pastoral day with one heeler in puppy dog, we have 19 dogs making 27 entries with CCs on offer. Not a massive turn out but then again the wiggly drive into Wales seems to put folks off.

So anyone else going??


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Hiya. I wanted to go but missed closing date and to behonest its a very long way to go watch. Hope u have a fab time tho x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

God willing we will be there on Gundog day - we have back to back shows with our breed club the day before.

Hopefully my OH will be able to drag me up for the second day - luckily neither involves any 530am starts 

Good luck to anyone else going


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

We are going on gundog day taking our young puppy out to her second show and her mum so that will be fun :yikes: Have any of you received your passes yet?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

viz said:


> We are going on gundog day taking our young puppy out to her second show and her mum so that will be fun :yikes: Have any of you received your passes yet?


Now you come to mention it - NO :yikes: it's only a week away - Fosse could be getting some calls next week


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks I was just starting to panic, the gundog society of Wales sent their passes out last week so I thought the South Wales passes should have arrived by now.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

viz said:


> Thanks I was just starting to panic, the gundog society of Wales sent their passes out last week so I thought the South Wales passes should have arrived by now.


Didn't enter GSoW this year - decided it was one too many weekday shows - and when I'm not working, I'm not getting paid plus eating into my OH's annual leave which we may need for other things.

OH confirmed they definitely haven't arrived - will ring Fosse on Monday


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Passes arrived in the post this morning, so hopefully your passes are also on their way.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Passes arrived here as well this morning


----------

